# Digital Designs C2?



## Infinity99 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey guys! Looking for info on old school Digital Designs C2 (not C2B, or C2C) amp. Specs/info would be helpful. Anyone know if this amp is 2ohm mono stable?? Thanks guys!


----------

